# Suche Erze- Liste zum selber farmen



## vonCarstein (2. April 2010)

Hi

da es zwar genug Guides gibt wieviel Edelsteine ich von was brauche um von 0- 450 zu kommen, ich aber einen Char habe, der Bergbau auf 450 hat, wollt ich mal nachhören, ob jemand ne Liste hat wieviel Erze ich brauche um Juwe auf 450 zu skillen.
Würd dann nämlich erstmal losfarmen und wenn ich ungefähr alles zusammen hab anfangen zu Juwe zu skillen..... wenn etwas nicht genau passt, wirds nachgekauft - sind ja immer nicht 100% wieviele Edelsteine man aus dem Erz bekommt.

Und mal so aus Interesse - lohnt es sich noch ? Kann man noch Gold damit verdienen ? Oder ist bei Euch das AH auch recht überschwemmt nach dem letzten Patch mit Roh- Edelsteine, die man für Ehre kaufen kann ?

Überleg halt meinem neuen Twink Juwe als Beruf zu geben, wäre einer von wenigen Berufen, die ich noch nicht habe.....


----------



## Wiiler94 (4. April 2010)

Wie viele Erze man braucht lässt sich nur schwer sagen, da beim Sondieren nicht immer die Juwelen kommen die man brauch um den nächsten Skillpunkt zu bekommen (Geschweige denn um überhaupt einen zu bekommen)

Man kann sinnvoll nur sagen, welche Juwelen in welchem Erz drinstecken und wos die am häufigsten gibt, aber sonst...

Was ich mal zusammengestellt hab ist ne kleine Liste was am einfachsten für [Juwel] sondiert werden kann. Hab das bis zu den Burning Crusade Erzen+Rezepten gemacht, für die ersten danach brauchst du hauptsächlich Kobalt, hinterher Titan und die Äonensachen.

Und Geld lässt sich sicherlich machen, Titanbänder des Einschlags kann man garantiert gut verkaufen, bieten sicherlich ne gute EQ Basis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jade: Eisenerz.
Moosachat: Zinnerz.
Tigerauge: Kupfererz.
Malachit: Kupfererz.
Schattenedelstein: Zinnerz.
Geringer Mondstein: Zinn/Eisenerz
Citrin: Eisenerz/Mithril
Sternrubin: Mithril
Aquamarin: Mithrilerz
Azerothischer Diamant: Thoriumerz
Arkankristall: Thorium (?)
Blutgranat: Teufelseisen, Adamantit
Tiefenperidot: Teufelseisen, Adamantit
Großer Opal: Thorium
Gewaltiger Smaragd: Thorium
Schattendraenit: Teufelseisen, Adamantit
Flammenspessari: Teufelseisen, Adamantit
Golddraenit: Teufelseisen, Adamantit
Azurmondstein: Teufelseisen, Adamantit
Adamantitpulver: Adamantit


----------



## Anaximedes (7. April 2010)

Zur Zeit verdient man mit keinem Beruf wirklich viel Geld.


----------



## StepBack (8. April 2010)

Also zum Thema Gold mit Berufen verdienen:
Ich hab im Moment alle Juwie-Rezepte und ich hab von jedem Epicgems jeweils das Billigste im AH.
Pro Tag mach ich ca. 2000g Gewinn, da ich die Rohsteine ausschließlich in großen Mengen kaufe.


----------



## RedShirt (8. April 2010)

Juwe definitiv.

Gehn weg wie warme Semmeln teilweise.

2k Nettogewinn ist schon stark - sind viele Auktionen, wenn man (Steineinkauf ~90g, Verkauf ~ 170g seh ich als gut an) 80g Gewinn/Stein rechnet. Das wären (ohne AH Gebühren, die auch nochmal nicht ohne sind) für 2k gold 25 Auktionen die erfolgreich laufen - das ist machbar.

Hab einen frisch-80er Juwe und verkaufe derzeit nur Polarlichtdiamanten (geschliffen) und Robustes Auge von Zul (Rohsteine spottbillig) - das genügt für n paar 100g am Tag.
Aufwand ... naja =) schleifen.


----------



## Phil92 (12. April 2010)

Welche Stein-Rezepte empfiehlt ihr denn für den Anfang / bzw zum generell schleifen für ein hohes Income im AH!
Manche gehen ja besser weg als andere.


----------



## Isthos (14. April 2010)

Ich denke mal Zaubermacht-Steine gehn am besten.


----------



## larrifarri (24. April 2010)

Es lohnt sich immernoch juwe zu machen.

Wenn man alles richtig macht ist ein gutes Einkommen gesichert.

Was für Steine am besten gehen ist Realm abhängig.

Guck dir eine woche lang jeden tag das ah an und du wirst wissen, was teuer ist und was billig ist


----------



## Laberede (25. April 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Steineinkauf ~90g, Verkauf ~ 170g seh ich als gut an



Na dann graz, daß du einen Server voll mit Chinakäufern gefunden hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hast du da eigentlich für ein abartiges Avatarbild ?
Bist du etwa Kommunist ?
Oder bist du vielleicht Al Borland ??


----------



## Squizzel (25. April 2010)

Laberede schrieb:


> Bist du etwa Kommunist ?



Was wäre daran schlimm?

Zum Topic: Die Preise für die Rohsteine sind bei uns auf dem Server teilweise sogar höher als die geschliffenen Pendants. Ich sehe keine Goldgrube darin.


----------



## Elnor (15. Mai 2010)

Verweise gerne auf die Seite da sie sehr gut ist was Berufe angeht wowberufeguide.de da findest alles wissenwertes.

Gold machen mit Juwelier ..Nein verdienst kein SIlberstück mit *ironie off*


----------

